# What should i do?



## Czaccary (Mar 5, 2022)

I have a extra Carboy and a bucket! I was debating a nice Apple cider with a cinnamon touch , whatever recipe y’all are thinking of please allow for a 6 gallon bucket/carboy. What do y’all like to do on the side?


----------



## Ohio Bob (Mar 5, 2022)

Get another carboy. You don’t want to rack after primary back into the bucket, and again into the (now cleaned) carboy.

I’m guessing your underlying question is what to do with extra time. Frozen fruit, kits, or cans of concentrate are all options for non-fresh-fruit times of the year.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Mar 5, 2022)

Ohio Bob said:


> .
> 
> I’m guessing your underlying question is what to do with extra time….. for non-fresh-fruit times of the year.


 You guys have non-fresh fruit times. How sad.


----------



## ChuckD (Mar 5, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> You guys have non-fresh fruit times. How sad.


That will be enough of the season shaming! Bad


----------



## Czaccary (Mar 5, 2022)

Ohio Bob said:


> Get another carboy. You don’t want to rack after primary back into the bucket, and again into the (now cleaned) carboy.
> 
> I’m guessing your underlying question is what to do with extra time. Frozen fruit, kits, or cans of concentrate are all options for non-fresh-fruit times of the year.



Thank you for this, planning on getting some more but in the city it’s a little hard on that but working on it. I like the idea i keeping it easy


----------

